# Chis and whistle training for recalls



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried whistle training? Im going to start working on alinas recalls. In puppy classes she models it just perfectly. But when at home she's a nightmare! Same with when she is put on grass outside then she just runs like a lunatic and only comes to me when she's got it out her system. 

On thw pets at home website it says whistles are perfect to noise sensitive dogs so not sure it'll work on a chi?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it's to loud! Can't you just shake a snack pack? Hihi..bet she comes running to you then


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ye ive just finished a 'training' session at home with her now using treats. Worked very well. Obviously because she new treats were in it for her hehe. Typical!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

loupey said:


> Has anyone tried whistle training? Im going to start working on alinas recalls. In puppy classes she models it just perfectly. But when at home she's a nightmare! Same with when she is put on grass outside then she just runs like a lunatic and only comes to me when she's got it out her system.
> 
> On thw pets at home website it says whistles are perfect to noise sensitive dogs so not sure it'll work on a chi?


What is whistle training? Lily just stated her puppy class and we are using clicker training.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tbh I'm not sure, just heard about it today. You get your chi to associate the recall with thw blow of the whistle. That way you don't have to shout for them ... I think


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

My husband breeds and trains cocker spaniels for working homes - they are all trained to the whistle - for them the stop command is the most important so they can be stopped before running in on game - example - if they chase a rabbit - once they start this its hard to stop them but if the stop whistle command has been implemented its much easier 
a link to an article giving suggestions on starting whistle training
Dog whistles and dog whistle training


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi the shaking with the snacky packy always works wonders yes hahahaha


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a particular sequence of notes that I use when I can't find Stella. She doesn't necessarily come to it, but she'll pop her head out so I know where she is. Not exactly the same thing, but similar... I've always been curious about proper whistle training, but my dogs are never far enough from me to make it necessary. Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I have not. I wonder if a clicker would work for this?


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a blog post that explains how to teach a dog to come to a whistle

Diane's Dog Blog: Training your dog to come, using a whistle


----------

